
Lululemon’s Cult of Selling  - peter123
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/134/om-my.html
======
antidaily
I was invited to a Landmark Forum introduction once. It sounded very cult-ish
to me. I ended up not going. Anyone tried it?

~~~
menloparkbum
It's a cult. A co-worker at an old startup has spent upwards of $50,000 with
them. It's a more benign cult than the Manson Family but it seems to be as bad
as Scientology.

~~~
jongraehl
Scientology isolates its victims from their (non-Sci.) family, makes
ridiculous claims about the nature of the universe, and sets itself
dangerously above evidence-based medicine.

Does Landmark do any of that? A smart guy I know seems happy spending time and
money on their product (I don't know about $50k, but is that really evidence
of culthood?)

~~~
antidaily
There do seem to be some parallels. I was told I could lose weight, better my
relationships and make more money. It reminded me of the self-help aspect of
Scientology (if that makes sense).

